# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  israil Türkiye'den yüzde

## axuliuma

İsrail Türkiyeğden yüzde 100 memnun - İbrahim Berk 

ABDğ İsrail ve AB üçlüsü İranğı vurmaya hazırlanıyor. ABDğnin Irakğı vurmak için uydurduğu palavralara benzer bahanelerle... 
Hikaye aynı hikaye. Neymiş İran, nükleer silah üretmede son aşamaya gelmek üzereymiş de, bunu dünyadan gizlemeye çalışıyormuş vesaire.... Kurt kuzuyu yemeye karar vermiş ya suyumu bulandırıyorsun bahanesi ile çullanmak istiyor. Ancak bu sefer işinin o kadar kolay olmadığını da biliyor.
İranğın bir Irak ve Ahmedinecatğın da bir Saddam olmadığını ve ha demeyle işgal edilemeyeceğinin farkında. Onun için Türkiyeğye bu sefer ihtiyacı var. ABDğden çok bu coğrafyada yaşamak zorunda olan İsrailğin...
Irak bataklığında debelenen ABD de, her ne kadar burnundan kıl aldırmaz gözükse de onun da Türkiyeğnin suç ortaklığına ihtiyacı var.

Birkaç haftadır ABDğ İsrailğ Türkiye üçgeninde yürütülen yoğun trafiğe bakılacak olursa ABDğ İsrail markajı sayesinde Türkiyeğnin cepteki keklik konumuna razı edilmiş olduğu anlaşılıyor.
Bu bir iddia değil, tarafların açık beyanlarından çıkan acı bir sonuç.... 
İsrailğin Ankara Büyükelçisi Pinhas Avivi, İranğın nükleer silah üretme kapasitesine kavuşmasına ğaylarğ kaldığını iddia ederek, ülkesinin tercihinin askeri müdahale yerine uluslararası siyasi baskı uygulanması olduğunu kaydetti. Türkiye ile İsrailğin İran konusundaki görüşlerinin aynı olduğunu savunan Avivi, ğTürkiyeğnin çabalarından yüzde 100 memnunuzğ dedi. 
İşte buyurun açık sözlü İsrail elçisinin itirafnamesi....
İsrailli elçiden önce bildik nükleer öcü masalları: İranğın nükleer silah yapma kapasitesine sahip olması herkesin tahmininden çok daha hızlı gerçekleşecek. Dönülmez noktaya ulaşmalarının yılları bulmayacağı ve aylarla ölçüldüğü belirtiliyor. Aynı zamanda uzun menzilli füze de yapıyorlar. 3500 ğ 4000 km menzilli. Bu iki gelişmeyi dışarıya devrim ihracı ideolojisiyle de birleştirmeye kalkarlarsa hepimiz için çok tehlikeli bir hal alacak.
ücü geliyor öcü: İran nükleer silaha sahip olursa, Türkiye dahil tüm ülkeler İranğa aynı seviyeden bakamayacak. Hepimize tepeden bakma şansını elde edecekler. Türkiyeğde siyasetçiler ve üst düzey yetkililerle konuştuğumda kaygıyı fark ediyorum. Herkes, İran bu silaha sahip olursa ne kadar büyük bir riskle karşılaşacağımızı ve bizi hangi olasılıkların beklediğini biliyor. 
Papuç pahalı: Bu programı önleyebileceğimiz en son dönemi yaşıyoruz. Bence ilk ve en iyi çözüm uluslararası toplumun bir bütün halinde İranğa siyasi baskı yapması. Böylece hem kolay hem de etkili sonuç alınabilir. Askeri operasyon olasılığına inanmıyorum, çünkü bu bölgeyi ve dünyayı çok hassas bir noktaya getirir. 
Düşman Ahmedinecat değil İran: Ahmedinecadğın sözleri kişisel şov değil. Bu tüm İranğın düşünüş şekli. İranğın gerçek yöneticileri dini liderler. Ahmedinecad sayesinde İranğın gerçek yüzünü anlayabiliyoruz.
Elçiden vazife taksimi: Dünya çapında Yahudi soykırımını inkar eden herkesi İranğa davet ettiler. Biliyorsunuz, tüm Avrupağda soykırımın inkarı yasak. şimdi insanları açıkça soykırımın inkarı ve Yahudi ğ İsrail karşıtı deklarasyon yayımlayabilmeleri için çağırıyorlar. Dünyanın başka hiçbir yerinde bu yapılamaz. Bence her ülke İran temsilcisini çağırıp bunun ne kadar tehlikeli bir adım olduğunu ve bundan İranğın dünyadaki konumunun ne kadar zarar göreceğini anlatmalı. Türkiyeğden bu konuda bir talebimiz olmadı. Ama eminim ki, dünyada hiç kimse bu kararı mantıklı ve kabul edilebilir bulmayacak. Türkiyeğden hiç kimsenin böyle bir olaya katılacağına inanmıyorum.
AKP ile İsrail yüzde yüz aynı görüşte:Türkiye, İsrail, ABD ve Avrupa, Ahmedinecadğın nükleer program ve İsrailğin yok edilmesi konusundaki sözleri konusunda tamamen aynı düşünceleri paylaşıyor. Dışişleri Bakanımız Silvan şalom (13 Ocakğta istifa etti) ile Abdullah Gül görüşmesinde, görüşler arasında hiçbir farklılık yoktu. Gülğün söylediklerinden yüzde 100 tatmin olduk. Türkiye, durumu sakinleştirmek için elinden geleni yapıyor. Anlıyoruz ki, her fırsatta kaygılarını İranlılara açıkça söylüyor. ürdün ve Türk başbakanlarının son görüşmelerinde İranğı ele alması da olumlu bir gelişme.
İsrailli elçinin ifşaatları açık ve net. Biz sadece ara başlıkları değiştirdik.
şimdi gönlünde azıcık iman, sinesinde vicdan ve beyninde akıl olan AKPğli vatandaşlarımıza soruyoruz: AKPğnin İsrailin çıkarları ile yüzde yüz örtüşen İran politikasına sizler de yüzde yüz taraftarmısınız? Değilseniz ses verin de Ankara felakete kulaç atmasın. Yoksa milletçe yanacağımızın resmidir.

----------

